# Can you introduce me to Schostakovich?



## Brad (Mar 27, 2014)

I've been a young admirer of classical music for about 3-4 years now and would love to get into some new composers/music. I enjoy pretty much all music before the twentieth century. I wouldn't say that I dislike twentieth-century music, rather, I just don't understand it yet. Schostakovich confuses me because his music sounds like a mix of tonality and atonality, so I'm not quite sure how to listen to it. I guess I'm just looking for the value in his music. I have heard his first violin concerto twice, first on youtube and then live. I didn't like it the first time but the second hearing sounded a bit more enjoyable, perhaps that was because of the live aspect. Anyway, I still feel unable to grasp it.

I'd love to hear about why you like (or dislike) Schostakovich's music and how you think that I can be in the right mindset to listen to his music. Or do you think I should just stick with it and find my own meaning? I might just end up not liking his music after all, but I'm very optimistic!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

His music is most definitely tonal.  try and get into his film music or his first piano concerto or fifth symphony for something a little "easier"

Also it might help you to get into twentieth century music by "crossing the bridge" into 20th C techniques:
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
Debussy: Prelude to the afternoon of a faun
Schoenberg: Chamber Symphony no. 1
Sibelius: Symphony no. 4
Prokofiev: Symphony no. 1


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm actually not a big fan of ol' Shosty either.

*ducks*

But I love, love, love his string quartet cycle.

So maybe that would be a good place to start.

The eight is his most famous; it feels, i'm not sure, it sounds like how I would describe psychosis.

The fifteenth is his most eerie and beautiful.

The twelfth is my personal favorite, for which I cannot come up with a good reason.

My preferred recording is the Fitzwilliam set:


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

He's dark and full of angst, but I can take a shine from time to time.

If you don't mind mp3s. Grab this great set of his symphonies for a steal of a price. Take your time and explore as you see fit:

http://www.amazon.com/Shostakovich-Rudolph-Barshai-Aleksashkin-Sinfoniechor/dp/B00D1SFV5W/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1397176026&sr=8-13&keywords=shostakovich


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Brad. Shosty can be a challenge--not because of his musical language so much, perhaps, but because he gets so downright _depressing_. I recall discussing music to play at a funeral once, and the 1st Violin Concerto was mentioned--"too gloomy" was the verdict.

My own preference--and it's just a preference, mind you--is for the Preludes and Fugues and a few chamber works, including some of the string quartets (the 8th being the most famous), the Viola Sonata, and the Piano Quintet.

My favorite performers of op. 87 are Nikolaeva and Richter (who only did a handful), but Melnikov has a great modern version; Jenny Lin has an interesting, appropriately Bachian version as well. Richter and Bashmet have a wonderful version of the Viola Sonata--which alludes to everything under the sun (as is typical for Shosty), but most movingly to the Moonlight Sonata at the conclusion. One thing I find endearing about Shostakovich is his enthusiasm for music and its history, and his generosity to other composers living and dead.

Happy exploring!

*p.s.* In addition to some others that have been mentioned, I'd also point you to the 2nd piano sonata:


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2014)

Taking all of this into consideration, I think I will definitely try the Fifth Symphony, which I've heard is HUGE, along with some string quartets and the preludes and fugues. And also the first piano concerto. Any other recommendations?


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

Blancrocher said:


> Welcome to the forum, Brad. Shosty can be a challenge--not because of his musical language so much, perhaps, but because he gets so downright _depressing_. I recall discussing music to play at a funeral once, and the 1st Violin Concerto was mentioned--"too gloomy" was the verdict.
> 
> My own preference--and it's just a preference, mind you--is for the Preludes and Fugues and a few chamber works, including some of the string quartets (the 8th being the most famous), the Viola Sonata, and the Piano Quintet.
> 
> ...


I second this. The Preludes and Fugues are pretty accessible in my opinion.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I love the first violin concerto. My version
View attachment 39158


I've played the fifth symphony, it's thrilling. The slow movement is gorgeous and the finale loud. 
The opening of the second piano concerto is uplifting, terrific.

The second piano trio is a personal favourite. I saw it performed a few years ago, Mesmerizing. 
View attachment 39160

I find his music kind of quirky but very serious.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I used to be a huge Shostakovich fan because some of his music featured prominently on the TV show Cosmos (the original from last century). But now I can kind of take him or leave him . The piece that stands out for me is the first cello concerto. It's very modern sounding but still tonal, or at least consonant. I love the first movement's complicated rhythms. It's how I would imagine molecules combining might sound on a microscopic level if they were overdosed with caffeine.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi Brad, and welcome! Shostakovich can be kind of a tough nut, but I'd go for the usual favorites first. His 5th Symphony is probably the popular favorite, and the complete symphony set Vesuvius mentioned is a great way to get it -- cheap and fine performances. Plus, of course, you get all the others!

Another favorite is his Cello Concerto #1 -- numerous good performances out there, some available for almost nothing, used. Also the Festive Overture if you can find it as a filler with another longer work that you want.

His Violin Concerto #1 may be a bit gloomy but it's really quite wonderful, probably the finest VC of the 20th century (somebody will disagree with this, but what the heck).

If you're into chamber music at all, certainly his Piano Quintet and his 2nd Piano Trio, both absolutely first-drawer works. And, of course, the inescapable string quartets.

I think you'll get used to his "language" pretty quickly. He can be a tad difficult at first because of his usually weak attachment to tonal centers, which makes his music sound like it's "wandering" a bit.

My impression is that bad performances of Shostakovich aren't all that common, so you're pretty safe, but you can always ask here -- of course you'll get multiple different answers. Good luck!


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank you guys for the great suggestions! I just remembered another famous piece of his, the waltz from his jazz suite. Is that a work worth looking into as well? It sounds interesting, and not at all like his other stuff.


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2014)

Also, I just listened to the first movement of the first cello concerto and it blew my mind. And gave me chills. Well played, Shosty.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Brad said:


> Thank you guys for the great suggestions! I just remembered another famous piece of his, the waltz from his jazz suite. Is that a work worth looking into as well? It sounds interesting, and not at all like his other stuff.


A very popular work, but the waltz is quite short of course. Not "typical" Shostakovich!






Whatever you like is worth looking into!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

My favorite work of his is probably his Piano Quintet. Give it a try.


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> My favorite work of his is probably his Piano Quintet. Give it a try.


I forgot to mention that I am a pianist and therefore have a soft spot for piano music, so this is definitely on my list. Thanks!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

For about the price of a CD, I'd recommend Shostakovich Symphonies and Concertos - An Owner's Manual by David Hurwitz. His writing style as he explains each symphony and the concertos is like having someone sitting and listening beside you who both knows and loves this music. It also comes with a recording of the 5th symphony.


----------



## chalkpie (Oct 5, 2011)

Turn off the lights, light a candle, and CRANK his 4th symphony as loud as you can without blowing your loudspeakers. You'll either be a fan for life or hate the guy. One of my favorite pieces of music by anybody ever.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Brad said:


> I forgot to mention that I am a pianist and therefore have a soft spot for piano music, so this is definitely on my list. Thanks!


The 24 Preludes and Fugues Op. 87 (yes, a whole Bach-like set) are Shostakovich's best-known piano music. They were mentioned earlier. For a newer set, I recommend the Melnikov. This is music that grows on (and with) you.

Other than that, Shostakovich isn't particularly known as a composer for solo piano, with perhaps the exception of his 2nd Piano Sonata. Of course, his two piano concertos are wonderful works, must-haves. The 2nd is available in a very good performance with his son (Maxim) conducting and his grandson (Dmitri Jr) on the piano. A regular dynasty here!

I also recommend the book Manxfeeder mentions, which I recently did a listen-though with, start to finish. All the symphonies and concertos are included. You'll be the Shostakovich expert on your block! 

Obviously some here like Shostakovich's 4th Symphony. This condition has been named in the latest edition of _Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders_, so if you find yourself liking the piece, you may be covered under your health insurance policy.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

chalkpie said:


> Turn off the lights, light a candle, and CRANK his 4th symphony as loud as you can without blowing your loudspeakers. You'll either be a fan for life or hate the guy. One of my favorite pieces of music by anybody ever.


The 4th and the 13th symphonies were actually the two of the pieces that introduced me to Shostakovich (along with the 2nd piano concerto). I would recommend all three. The 4th is maybe a tad "heavy" for someone getting into Shostakovich and the 5th is probably a better starting point, but if you really want the finest Shostakovich (in my opinion ), then you must hear the 4th.


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2014)

chalkpie said:


> turn off the lights, light a candle, and crank his 4th symphony as loud as you can without blowing your loudspeakers. You'll either be a fan for life or hate the guy. One of my favorite pieces of music by anybody ever.


i love this idea


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2014)

Definitely something I will look into, I appreciate it!


----------



## lostid (Aug 13, 2012)

Yes his piano quintet, also his piano concertos. Those are top-notch.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

I'll concur with the previous mentions of the 2nd Piano Trio. This performance is as gripping as it gets:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have to mention that Shostakovich's Piano Quintet won the Stalin Prize for the Arts in 1941, which included a monetary award of one million rubles -- the most richly rewarded piece of chamber music ever written. Shostakovich donated the award to the "poor people of Moscow," a nice gesture and perhaps expected. In any event, he was at that point in very good odor with the authorities, obviously.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2014)

I started with the 7th Symphony - only because I'd heard it used in the movie _Billion Dollar Brain_ - and found the first movement very accessible. It took time for me to become familiar with the rest of it, aided by a performance by the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra at the BBC Proms. Then last year I enjoyed three more Proms on TV - the 10th, 11th and 5th - and finally purchased the complete symphonies in Feb. What I like is the sheer force of his music, and there are parts of the 11th that are particularly thrilling. What I'm now discovering is that the earlier works were more playful (and shorter!), and the 9th seems to be the most balanced.

The length of the Symphonies makes it challenging to reach a state of "beneficial familiarity" with them, but I've already decided that I like his company, so I'm persevering.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

KenOC said:


> I have to mention that Shostakovich's Piano Quintet won the Stalin Prize for the Arts in 1941, which included a monetary award of one million rubles -- the most richly rewarded piece of chamber music ever written. Shostakovich donated the award to the "poor people of Moscow," a nice gesture and perhaps expected. In any event, he was at that point in very good odor with the authorities, obviously.


We should get the top 10 works of Shostakovich in our next voting game.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

My favorite Shostakovich symphonies are #4, #13 and #14

My favorite Shostakovich String Quartets are #5, #6 and #12

I like the Prelude and Fugues for piano.

I like the 1st cello concerto (I haven't heard any of the other concertos in any serious capacity).

Shostakovich isn't really my favorite composer ever though...

I am curious to know why the OP specifically chose Shostakovich to ask about, above all others.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

violadude said:


> My favorite Shostakovich symphonies are #4, #13 and #14
> 
> My favorite Shostakovich String Quartets are #5, #6 and #12
> 
> ...


He wants to be hip to the 20th Century scene. But I'd say just jump right into Schnittke.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> He wants to be hip to the 20th Century scene.


I know that, but Shostakovich is only one composer in that scene. I'm wondering why he picked him in particular.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> But I'd say just jump right into Schnittke.


Gesundheit. ........................................


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Gesundheit. ........................................


Danke schön....


----------



## Planetsuite (Apr 10, 2014)

Shostakovich doesn't suite everybody, it's often angst-ridden and emotionally intense. To some it might sound a little crude or brutal, especially the symphonies. Grotesque is often a word associated with some aspects of his music, fans will probably view this musical term as exactly what they like about Shostakovich. He will juxtapose dissonants and accompany them with jolly dance rhythms in overtly cynical gestures. He can be other things too and can light-hearted at times...but it only raises the question as to what the real Shostakovich is! The joy is in the discovery. The Rudolph Barshai symphonies (on the Brilliant label) are an inexpensive and excellent set worth investuigating. Good luck!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> His music is most definitely tonal.  try and get into his film music or his first piano concerto or fifth symphony for something a little "easier"
> 
> Also it might help you to get into twentieth century music by "crossing the bridge" into 20th C techniques:
> Wagner: Tristan und Isolde
> ...


If you have both the interest and the patience, this is superb advice. Getting more acquainted with other later romantic works, and incremental steps towards the more 'modern' vocabulary of Shostakovich will eventually remove some of the puzzles, or barriers, of what you are listening to more easy to put behind you.

By contemporary standards, (all is relative to _your_ current listening and 'habits and expectations' you have from them) Shostakovich is a _conservative_ modernist composer.

What he has that you already know to listen for and follow: Motifs and themes, fairly traditional handling of those within a symphonic format. Try the first movement of his fifth symphony. I find it hard to imagine it not being near directly accessible and non-problematic. It is desirable to take an entire work as an entire work, but there is no law, and it is not a sin, to take smaller segments while you are first becoming accustomed to it.

For a bit of lyric, then somewhat energetic more eerie fun, try his early _two pieces for string octet, op. 11_
I Prelude, II Scherzo. in a way, the kernel of two strong traits of his style are already very present in this early piece.









Oh, and...

"Brad, please allow me to introduce you to Dmitri Shostakovich."
"Maestro Shostakovich, this is Brad."


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

In my book:

*easy to comprehend*

First and Ninth Symphonies
First Piano Concerto
Suites for Jazz Band and Film Music Suites
Three Fantastic Dances Op 5, Twenty-four Preludes Op 34 (Solo Piano)

*Intermediate*

Fifth and Eleventh Symphonies
Violin and Cello Concertos
Early String Quartets
Barshai Arrangements of String Quartets
Piano Quintet
Op 87 Preludes and Fuges, Second Piano Sonata (Solo Piano)

*"Advanced"*

Fourth, Seventh and Thirteenth Symphonies
Late String Quartets
Late Song Cycles
Violin and Viola Sonatas

Another day would perhaps yield a different outcome..

/ptr


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2014)

violadude said:


> I know that, but Shostakovich is only one composer in that scene. I'm wondering why he picked him in particular.


My recent interest in Schostakovich was inspired by seeing Midori perform his first violin concerto live with the Cincinnati Symphony a couple weeks ago. He also seems much more conservative compared to the rest of the 20th century, so I figure he would be a good place to start.


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2014)

PetrB said:


> "Brad, please allow me to introduce you to Dmitri Shostakovich."
> "Maestro Shostakovich, this is Brad."


This was all I was asking for in the first place..


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Brad said:


> My recent interest in Schostakovich was inspired by seeing Midori perform his first violin concerto live with the Cincinnati Symphony a couple weeks ago. He also seems much more conservative compared to the rest of the 20th century, so I figure he would be a good place to start.


Well, there were even more conservative composers than Shostakovich, but none of them actually wrote in a style influenced by modernism. So, as 20th century composers go who did not write in a Romantic or English Pastoral style, Shostakovich is among the most well-known and most popular, and he has a moderate but growing support among critics.

I'm more or less with violadude, above. I love some works by Shostakovich, but don't consider myself an expert and find his work incredibly uneven.

For example, I enjoy some parts of the famous Fifth Symphony a good deal. The slow movement is one of the most openly moving things Shostakovich ever wrote. But I find the finale disappointing after all that, regardless of what messages one may hear in it.

Even the Fourth Symphony, my favorite of Shostakovich's symphonic works, has one portion of the finale that I have always felt, no matter how many different performances I listen to, goes on for too long (immediately following the funeral march, when the orchestra becomes obsessed with a single interval for a minute and a half or so).

But there is no doubt in my mind that Shostakovich was an incredibly talented composer for whom writing music came naturally, who had the desire both to communicate with his audience and to hide himself behind his music.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Many good suggestions above. However, if trying just one symphony, the Tenth should probably be it. Currently it is perhaps the most performed and the most traditional in some ways, though quite intensely expressive.

The Fifth Quartet is a masterpiece and completely accessible.

Since you are a pianist, try the violin sonata — for both parts. Amazing piece.


----------



## shadowdancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Dmitri Shostakovich
Symphony No 8 in C minor, Op 65

1. Adagio
2. Allegretto
3. Allegro non troppo
4. Largo
5. Allegretto

Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra
Evgeny Mravinsky, conductor


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The first Bernstein recording of the 5th Symphony is what did it for me.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi Brad

as well as reinforcing the Preludes and Fugues (excellent - one of the highpoints of 'Western' music), I'll repeat the recommendation for the complete symphonies on Brilliant Classics (it might take years for you to get to love them all, but its for the price of a couple of CDs for the lot) and go for the String Quartets (treasures one and all) but one of my favourites has to be Songs from Jewish Folk Poetry (and it has to be Dmitri himself playing the piano and Zara Dolukanhova singing) ... get them and feeeeeeel the emotion and humanity on his music


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

EdwardBast said:


> Many good suggestions above. However, if trying just one symphony, the Tenth should probably be it. Currently it is perhaps the most performed and the most traditional in some ways, though quite intensely expressive.


The 10th is the most performed? I'd have thought it was the 5th.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2014)

GreenMamba said:


> The 10th is the most performed? I'd have thought it was the 5th.


Well, according to Prestoclassical, the 5th is the most recorded - 100 to the 60 of the 10th.

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/search.php?searchString=shostakovich+10+symphony


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> But there is no doubt in my mind that Shostakovich was an incredibly talented composer for whom writing music came naturally, who had the desire both to communicate with his audience and to hide himself behind his music.


This is, I think, very true and perceptive. The tension between DSCH the communicator and DSCH the hider is incredible, and (again I think) has little to do with politics.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

I've been trying to think back to when I first heard Shostakovich (a time before the 15th symphony was even written). I would definitely advise listening to the 5th symphony as a starting point followed by the 2nd (not 1st) piano concerto. The 5th symphony is probably his most traditional in terms of form and, although it is a major work, it's not _too_ long or overblown. The 2nd piano concerto was written for his son, Maxim, when he was still very young, so it has a youthful simplicity about it; plus it has the most gorgeous 2nd movement - one of Shostakovich's loveliest melodies.


----------



## Brad (Mar 27, 2014)

techniquest said:


> I've been trying to think back to when I first heard Shostakovich (a time before the 15th symphony was even written). I would definitely advise listening to the 5th symphony as a starting point followed by the 2nd (not 1st) piano concerto. The 5th symphony is probably his most traditional in terms of form and, although it is a major work, it's not _too_ long or overblown. The 2nd piano concerto was written for his son, Maxim, when he was still very young, so it has a youthful simplicity about it; plus it has the most gorgeous 2nd movement - one of Shostakovich's loveliest melodies.


Okay so I just listened to the first AND second piano concerto and, to be completely honest, I think I'm falling in love.. you could switch the second movement of shostakovich's second piano concerto with the slow movement from beethoven's emperor and no one would know! absolutely incredible. and the first movement ends like tchaikovsky's with the plagal cadences at the end!! this is awesome i love music


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

KenOC said:


> This is, I think, very true and perceptive. The tension between DSCH the communicator and DSCH the hider is incredible, and (again I think) has little to do with politics.


It doesn't surprise me that DSCH became such good friends with Benjamin Britten, who had a similarly complicated disposition.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

GreenMamba said:


> The 10th is the most performed? I'd have thought it was the 5th.


Historically, it has been the Fifth. Recently, however, everyone has been performing the Tenth. I don't have statistics on this, but if I had to guess, I would say the Tenth is more frequently performed now. In any case, it has to be close. And if it is a purely aesthetic decision, I would go with the Tenth.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Later next month, a local semi pro orchestra here will perform Britten's violin concerto and DSCH 10th symphony. I plan on attending. Combining the best of both worlds, and seems like a good pairing.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

*Berglund Shostakovich 7 & 11*

At your Berglund 7-11, freedom's waiting for you:









Fix bayonets.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

Here are some recommendations for what I think are some of his most readily accessible pieces. You can probably find any of them in seconds on YouTube.

Festive Overture
Waltz from Jazz Suite #2
Cello Sonata
First Cello Concerto (#2 is also good but its beginning is less catchy)
Second Piano Concerto (#1 is also good but IMHO not quite as accessible)
Many of his Preludes & Fugues for piano (don't remember which ones: just listen to them all)
Symphonies #5, 9, 10, and 15 (his symphonies vary in accessibility and probably quality)
much of his First Violin Concerto (give it another shot)

I have all his string quartets on CD. I like many of them, and have trouble with others. Usually I'm driving at the time, so I can't give you the numbers.

I heard his violin sonata for the first time the other day. It seems a more difficult piece to appreciate than his cello sonata, but good.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Brad: Dmitri.

Dmitri: Brad.

Have fun, you two!!


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

Brad, this is Dmitri. Dmitri, this is Brad. . .


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Brad: Dmitri.
> 
> Dmitri: Brad.
> 
> Have fun, you two!!


hmmm. must something in the air.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

GGluek said:


> hmmm. must something in the air.


Nope. It's all in the rum cake! :lol:


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

The piano quintet is superb! If you're into opera at all, or even vocal classical music in general then considering checking out Lady Macbeth of Mtsenk, a very fine opera


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

My suggestion for a DSCH starter pack:

Symphony no. 5
String Quartet no. 8
Cello Concerto no. 1
From Jewish Folk Poetry (song cycle with piano or orchestra)
Jazz Suite ('no. 1')
Suite from the film 'The Gadfly'
Ten Aphorisms for piano


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

hpowders said:


> Nope. It's all in the rum cake! :lol:


If my nephew baked the cake, it wasn't rum that was in it.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Try his piano concertos


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I got into Shostakovich very late, basically only in the last 2 years. His music has been the biggest discovery for me in the last 20 years. I had heard his 5th Symphony in the '70s, but I was too into the atonal and discordant sounds of the Darmstadt and New Viennese Schools to give him his due. Perhaps I just wasn't ready for him then, but I am now.

Today, I listened to his 11th Symphony in a performance for the BBC Proms on You Tube.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

I still new to Schostakvoich's music so I don't know how much of a help I would be but I was introduced to him by his 7th and 11th symphonies. So far he's one of my newer favorites.


----------



## alan davis (Oct 16, 2013)

To get into Shostakovich, why not start near the beginning, his Ist Symphony. As you listen to this, remember this was his graduation piece from college. Like DSCH, you'll then be well on your way.


----------

